# savage creek flats boat



## snook (Jun 28, 2010)

New to this site....there has been alot of down talk on Majestic Savage Creek flats boat and I agree to all but I just bought one down in Miami real cheep ...man this thing was scary light I seperated the hull and deck refiberglass the hull twice the thickness and repowered with a new 90 etec the hull came with a 60hp. Please give me some feed back will post pics sometime this week.


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

my dad has not had any problems with his, it runs good with a Yama 60

original finish work was not good, once dad pointed the stuff out the builder went back and fixed it

i will get pics of his and post here


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

I will post some of my pics tomorrow. My boat and engine are getting cert my Dusky Marine Davie Fl, dude I heard
a lot of bad talk about this skiff but I love the way it looks and the way it sits on the water. Question what size shaft is your dads motor cant make out what size I should have bought. The boat came with a 20" shaft looked small so I put a 25" and going to add a bobs jack plate, dont see this skiff around at all nice to know some else has one.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

HERE ARE SOME PICS


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

his is a 20" shaft








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice pics funny thing is same company if you look at it birds eye view the boat looks the same but the tunnel cut out is completly different. What year is that model mine is a 2003 t-series. A 20" shaft on my boat would make my prop fall rt the the middle of the pocket with a jackplate it would catch air and with big waves the same. My tunnel pocket has 2 cut outs funny looks like a wide tit with an over size nipple best way that I could discribe it lol sorry.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

Remember this pic is at an angle but do you some what see the tunnel shape sorry wish I had better pics.


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

From the other thread:


> > For best use of a true tunnel hull a powered jackplate is needed.
> > Also a water pressure gauge is needed to verify coolant flow.
> > At rest with no one in the boat, the water inlet should be
> > just below water level. After jumping on plane, the engine is lifted up
> ...


Its not about where the prob shaft is but where the cavitation plate is. It should be even or slightly higher(boat runs on a angle) than the top edge of the tunnel. As Brett stated you really need a powered jack plate to make a tunnel run right. When you add a jackplate it adds offset which allows you to run you motor a little higher compared to the transom not higher in the water because the boat runs on a angle.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks to all for great info when I add a jack plate my cavitation plate will be rt at or a bit above the tunnel cut out.


----------



## snook (Jun 28, 2010)

Well guys the Dusky marine sales and owners are first class group the service supervisor is a true asshole his name is larry real dick head not helpful at all. They sold me the wrong shaft just to get rid of an 2006 etec (this was larrys sudgestion) left over but the owner gave me a 2011 20" shaft at the same price $5900.00 will be on the water by middle of next week. Cant wait to post picks funny though the 25" shaft engine forced water over the transom onto the deck think that the shaft was rt in front off the higher end of the tunnel that semi high speed the water was forced off the engine upward go figure any ideas.


----------



## Danielle Kitchens (May 29, 2020)

Mine has been great to me for the last 4 years!
I have a 2004 16.5 Savage creek.
It is a super super light boat & gets very skinny!
Sits VERY LOW to the water!
The only problem is the stress cracks it has gotten over time in common areas that other boats also get stress cracks. 
Also my steering broke on me but that’s no fault of the manufacture it was sea star hydraulic steering.


----------

